# DO YOU NEED A LGD?



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2013)

Iwrote this in a different post but I really think it needs it's own thread. It is very important for those thinking of a LGD, and I am referring to dogs in this case...

*BEFORE YOU GET A LGD:*

*do you NEED one*
_*what requirements should determine whether you do/don't-  Predator threat is the key.
if you have no predator threats then PLEASE DO NOT GET A LGD
Not perceived threats...actual threats...how many animals have you lost? what kind of predators do you have?*_

*Remember your LGD will need vet care...normal wormings vaccines/ rabies vac/ health check/ hw preventative and feed! AND....WHEN your LGD gets into a tangle with a large predator AND is seriously injured.... CAN you afford emergency care/ vet bills, iv fluids, stitches etc? *

Often times people will forget about that last part.... when, not if, when the animal gets injured doing his job can you handle it? Are you prepared for your LGD to be killed by being outnumbered?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 18, 2013)

Good thread
...or haveing to put it down for the same reasons.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 18, 2013)

If I can add, "does it work with your property and situation".  Knock on wood, I have never lost and goats, have lost a few chickens and ducks, and while I think and LGD would be great, I live on four acres and have neighbors not too far away.  Neighbors on all four sides.  I am not sure how happy they would be if our LGD was doing his/her job and barking in the night at cirtters and such that don't belong.  

So while I have thought about it, I do not think an LGD would be a good fit in our situation.

I have two really big horses that do not like dogs, etc, so I think they do a really good job with Coyotes and Foxes.

My two cents.......


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 18, 2013)

Price is another factor. Not the cost of the pup, but the cost of upkeep. We own 6 GP. We estamate the cost of $400 per year, per dog. This only cover food and a $50 vet bill. This being said each dog has to keep 2 lambs from dieing from coyotes, being our only threat. 

For $400 per year, you could buy 2 lambs to put in your freezer. Just another thought.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> If I can add, "does it work with your property and situation".  Knock on wood, I have never lost and goats, have lost a few chickens and ducks, and while I think and LGD would be great, I live on four acres and have neighbors not too far away.  Neighbors on all four sides.  I am not sure how happy they would be if our LGD was doing his/her job and barking in the night at cirtters and such that don't belong.
> 
> So while I have thought about it, I do not think an LGD would be a good fit in our situation.
> 
> ...


You are so wise to think of this ahead of time.  

We have almost 26 acres, which is nice, but not a huge piece of land.  We can't see our nieghbors, and we are up on a hill.  But when the dogs get barking or chasing, I know the neighbors hear them.  The sound travels and echos.  No one has complained thus far.  But in summer and fall with the windows open, to hear barking dogs especially those that are not your own, has to be annoying!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a GP bark at an acorn that fell from an oak tree for almost 15 min.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> I had a GP bark at an acorn that fell from an oak tree for almost 15 min.


ppft Pyrs...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

ppft Callie... my pyrs do not do that Straw, but YOUR GIRL does!   As a matter of fact didn't the neighbor have to come over and say something about Callie being a crazy barking maniac when she was in heat!!! ...and what is with her "winding up" to actually bark? What's up with that?


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 21, 2013)

Very good thread! I've heard so many people exclaim " oh I want one!" after meeting our LGD ( he IS so very dashing, that on one hand I can understand their desire) However, I'm very quick to explain and maybe over explain what I know about LGDs! 

Getting our LGD was the best thing we ever did for our little farm. We literally had bears on our front step pre-Emmett. We were losing animals, feed, sleep and getting gray hair! We do have some neighbors relatively close but they have benefitted from less bear activity and don't mind the barking at all. We've actually been thanked for having him, I guess he's their neighborly alarm system 

LGDs are wonderful blessings if you have the proper resources to own them. And yes I've paid over $600 to have porcupine quills surgically removed from his throat.... TWICE  ... What can I say? He doesn't give up!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad we don't have porcupines here! I can see all 4 of ours tangling with them!


----------



## woodsie (Jan 21, 2013)

Great post! We have two GPs on our little hobby farm (6 acres) but lots of predator threats being by a main river and ranchland....our neighbour is a goat herder and has lost goats to coyotes and we are so thankful to our dogs for keeping everyone safe especially since our fencing is far from predator proof. They certainly are not bored as they have lots to keep them busy. I have always had two GPs because I felt that there was MUCH less chance of injury with two then one defending against a pack of coyotes (my renter said they saw 12 coyotes walking along the railtracks that run along our property). But with two dogs you have expensive vet bills too...it was close to $300 to get my dogs annual vaccines, exam and micro chip...but I'd rather spend the money on double check ups than an injured dog.

I can't imagine these dogs being kept in a backyard....what's gets me is the GP rescue societies. They insist that you have a fully fenced yard to contain a GP but no electric or "invisible" fencing (electric shock collar perimeter fencing). They place a LGD in a backyard with a 6 ft high fence with no job to do in the city but not on a farm with an invisible fence. I wonder how many of these rescued dogs get bounced around. 

I do plan to eventually have puppies with my dogs but the thing that concerns me the most is finding QUALIFIED homes...not someone who has seen SnowBuddies and wants one cause their cute. 

Nothing like seeing the LGDs doing their job...so protective and gentle, it amazes me all that aggression and care is wrapped up in one dog.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 22, 2013)

X2


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2013)

i think this is a great thread! I worked at a small animal vet for 9 years and the "working" dogs without a job were just plain NUTS and generally really unpreditable. Sad people would get a nice working type dog to be a backyard pet that they looked at once a day then wonder why he was crazy?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Southern thank you for this thread. I "want" a LGD but I don't need one. My boarder collie, and my healer collie mix are all I need. They are both "pets with a job" If they hear anything "off" with the goats, chickens or horses they come and get us. But thier main job is to be love by thier people and to catch all the bouncing balls that they can find. My mare is my first line of predator defence, she will trample anything that tries to get her heard and will also raise the alarm if needed.


----------

